

An update from Balsamiq-land - timf
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2010/10/14/an-update/

======
acangiano
Seeing Peldi succeed makes me very happy and inspires me to do the same. You'd
be hard pressed to find a nicer, more honest or open guy.

~~~
jdp23
Agreed, Balsamiq is really a inspiring role model -- and the open transparent
way they've documented the process is really valuable for those of us who want
to learn from them.

One of the things that really impressed me about this post was the thoughtful
way Peldi stepped back and realized the vision needed to expand -- as opposed
to trying to keep the old vision when it didn't fit, or drifting into
something new without really thinking about it.

Here's hoping they take their success to the next level!

------
wallflower
I know when I read a Balsamiq post that I'll get inspired and re-motivated for
my own frequent back-burner mini-ISV goals.

Peldi - Grazie for the transparency.

No update on the iPad app. However, it appears the company is doing so well (a
very good problem) that the iOS app has fallen on their backlog. At least,
Apple has now officially allowed Adobe's Flash to iOS technology. The last
blog post about the iPad app (June 2010) was "This Fall: shipping the iPad app
(or at least a beta)"

That is one app that I would buy an iPad for.

------
michaelchisari
I was able to snag a copy of Balsamiq for doing Appleseed UI mockups (it's
free to open source projects), and I want to say, that it's been
extraordinarily useful.

So, kudos to them, it's great to see this growth, they have a really fantastic
product.

------
ghurlman
Can't seem to find an RSS feed for the new blog - the "feed list" link at the
bottom of the page leads to 404.

Edit: Never mind; clicking on a particular post hooked my Chrome RSS extension
- must just be missing from the home page.

Edit 2 (oy): The RSS feed is a bit of a mess; not very usable.

~~~
balsamiq
I can't tell if you're all set or not. If not, let me know! peldi@balsamiq.com
- direct feed URL to my new blog is here:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheBalsamiqBlog>

------
balsamiq
Hi there. It seems that our new slice is having a hard time keeping up with
demand, so if the site is slow for you, please be patient. We're working on
it...gah!!!

~~~
auxbuss
Your new web-site is broken in places on Linux + Firefox. Drop me an email if
you want me to send you some screen-grabs of the issues.

~~~
balsamiq
yes please! I'll email you now, thanks!

------
redorb
your personal blog @ <http://blogs.balsamiq.com/peldi/> asked me for a
login...screenshot here <http://imgur.com/FInKN.jpg>

